# dead pixel on new unit



## glmoore0001 (Dec 25, 2010)

I noticed this morning that the Kendle I received for Xmas (bought new in the box, delivered last friday) has a dead pixel or two in the top left corner.

Being how this is a legitimate fresh out of the pack Kendle, I probably should call customer support on this huh?

thanks....gary


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, they will replace a brand new kindle with dead pixels.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Contact KINDLE customer support. . . .be sure to go through the 'contact us' link there. . .use the 'call me back' function. . . . . .

(AMAZON customer support is not quite as "up on"  Kindle issues.)


----------

